# First litter HELP!!!!!!!!



## olive oil (May 8, 2008)

Hi everyone 

My name is Lucy, I am new to this site and decided to join this wonderful community after reading all the helpful advice and support you all give to each other.

My cat Olive gave birth this morning to her first litter, the first was delivered at 5 am and the second at 7.30 am. Unfortunately the second kitten was still born  He was fully grown and the vet said that this can sometimes happen and not to worry about it too much. What I am worried about is since the second kitten Olive has cleaned herself up and all contractions have stopped, although she is still on her side in the birthing position. I cant be sure if there are anymore kittens still inside, but I would be suprised if there isnt as she was huge and I really cant see that she was only carrying 2 kittens. 

I have been reading that it is possible that contractions can stop and the cat will rest for 24 - 48 hours before given birth to the remaining kittens? Is this true or is it likely she will have no more. I would be very grateful for any advice.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never bred cats, so you'll have to wait for someone who has to give you advice, but i wish you and your babies the best of luck!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

my friends siamese cat gave birth to 2 cats and then got herself cleaned up etc and it seemed that she was all done and she had only been carrying 2 kittens. then about 5 hours later she started again and gave birth to another kitten. The kitten was very small. It survived for 4 weeks and then unfortunately died. 
I hope this wont be the case with you. 
Good luck.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe you should call your vet? They may be able to come and see your cat, better safe than sorry


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Hi i have had a cat who had 2 babies and 2 more 24 hours hours later all survived and were well


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you checked her tummy,?
if you run you hand gentley along the side of her you maybe able to feel some more, and it could also make her start contracting again if there are? hope this helps.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lucy-size of her tummy doesn't always come into it as sometimes they can be huge but only come with 1But yes in answer to your latter question it is possible,did you see both afterbirths?


----------



## olive oil (May 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your advice 

At 5pm Olive gave birth to the third, all is well and the kitten looks very healthy. I am very pleased that she has got 2 healthy kittens now after the sad loss earlier today. Not sure if she has anymore left to come out, after a 12 hour gap I guess anything is possible lol I will keep you posted, thanks again to you all.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad the 3rd one arrived ok, sorry to hear about the 2nd one. Good luck with things and keep us posted. Also pics on new babies would be brill?!!!


----------



## gtrgirl96 (Apr 23, 2008)

well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...my vet said that it is possible to have kittens born a day or two apart. It has not happened yet with my cats, but apparently it is possible. I would not go sticking my fingers in the kitty if you do not really know what you are doing. That is a job for the vet. As long as kitty is feeling ok, nursing and eating (I offer mine a dish of warm carnation milk mixed half and half with water as soon as birthing appears to be over) I would not worry. See how she is in the morning. If she is not having pain, don't worry....just watch her. Your vet is only a phone call away.


----------



## olive oil (May 8, 2008)

Thought I would give you an update!

Olive has had no more kittens since 5pm yesterday and is doing very well. She is being a perfect mum and the kittens are constantly locked on to her nipples, poor thing lol She is eating and drinking and seems very content and pleased with herself. I have felt her tummy and I seriously doubt there are any kittens left behind.

Thank you all for your advice, I will upload some pics of the kits when I get home from work


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to this board! Great to read that Olive had her babies safely and are doing well. Looking forward to seeing any pictures you may be able to upload in due course. 

All the best


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats great news, i'm so pleased for you*


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


Am sorry but to use two finggers on a cat i would say is a big no no , in all the years we have been breeding i have never seen a vet doing this.
So for someone to have a go at doing this with there first litter  has got to be a big no .


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

What Jayuzuri said.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


this is the most stupid thing i have ever read!!whoever you are why dont you play somewhere else!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


Ok are u haing a bloody laff????? u never ever pull a baby out ??? it can caurse hemoraging ontop of doing big damage to mother and any living babys that may be left.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Ok are u haing a bloody laff????? u never ever pull a baby out ??? it can caurse hemoraging ontop of doing big damage to mother and any living babys that may be left.


exactly what I was thinking it was such dangerous advice to give


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


This advise i WOULD NOT take, i think you should go back and play with your dolly`s,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!!! I did'nt see that bit til yesterday!! I've never heard of such a thing. My vet was all for doing a ceaser on my queen 3 weeks ago as baby 6 got stuck, eventually she managed to push it out enough for him to help as she pushed, but he would never of dreamed of sticking his fingers in a pulling it out!!!(Sadly baby was stillborn) The next baby was alive thankfully. I've never heard anything so disturbing in my life to do with birthing!! I think whoever you are you need to be stopped NOW!!! To give such rediculous advice is beyond belief!!! *


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

If someone suggests something, no matter how they brag themselves up, and it does not sound right to you, DON'T do it. I admit, when this person suggested sticking two fingers in the kitty, it did not sound right to me...but as I have not had trouble with deliverys (I am only in my 2nd season) I had no idea that a vet would or would not do this. I just knew that an untrained person should not attempt this under any circumstances. Thanks guys for jumping in on this one. I advised Olive Oil not to do it....but took too gentle an approach.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Crikey, 2 fingers, makes your eyes water.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well this might sound nasty but put on gloves and stick 2 fingers up there and see if you can feel any more and if you do then pull it out that is the only way to do it without hurting her and her unborn kittens i have de,livered 14 litters so i know and email me at [email protected] if you have any more questions


Are you a breeder then? if you have delivered 14 litters you should know better than to give that kind of advice to a first timerI have never heard of such a thing two fingers OMG are you for real


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh my god I've just read that... I don't have the foggiest about breeding but I know for sure that putting 2 fingers or any fingers in a cat is bloody awfull advice!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

that Gtrgirl has now been banned!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, yipee Kay, I should think so too!!!*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Kay73 said:


> that Gtrgirl has now been banned!!!


GOOD she should be! what a stupid *****


----------

